# Radical Firearms



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a warning to those who may be thinking about ordering directly from Radical Firearms here in Houston: Don't do it.

I ordered a suppressor, 300AAC rifle, and 556 pistol from them back in November. Original estimate was 3-5 weeks for the guns. Confirmed this lead time in the store when I picked up the Form 4 paper work for the suppressor.

Currently at week 14 and can't get customer service to respond with any information. :headknock


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

What do they say when you call them?

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Address: 4413 Bluebonnet , Suite 8, Stafford, TX 77477

Phone(281) 207-8788


Hours: Open today Â· 10AMâ€“5PM

I'd pay them a visit and discuss it personally.


Hope you didn't pay in advance the entire amount.


TH


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^^^^what trout said


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

I own up to that mistake, should have never paid up front. I operate on goodwill and sometimes it bites me in the tail.

They recently re-opened the retail store front. It has been by appointment only for the past 2 months but even then I couldn't reach anyone to make an appointment. I have called dozens of times and have yet to talk to a human being. 

I've e-mailed multiple times and thus far have only got an update on the suppressor from their NFA guy (which I'm not concerned about at this point, still waiting on Uncle Sam's tax stamp). 

Their customer service is nearly as good as Comcast & Taurus.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

It took a buddy of mine 12 weeks on a 6 week order. .
But he wasn't to bothered. . They stayed available but it still took twice as long. ..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have bought two files from them....great service and knowledgable staff....

Hate to see local companies get hammered on public sites.....these guys make guns here and are a great resource....

Hope you can work it out with them and can come back here and give us an update


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> I have bought two files from them....great service and knowledgable staff....
> 
> Hate to see local companies get hammered on public sites.....these guys make guns here and are a great resource....
> 
> Hope you can work it out with them and can come back here and give us an update


I have bought 3 from them and had my SBR lower engraved there, never had a problem.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I recently bought a radical 7.62x39 from Pablo on here got a killer deal! I have 5 buddys waiting on the next load of em!


I agree with mudskipper too let the man catch up he is trying


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

It's one thing for a business to get behind on orders, but a totally different thing if they dont' answer the phones.

Hope it gets worked out soon.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

svo said:


> It's one thing for a business to get behind on orders, but a totally different thing if they dont' answer the phones.
> 
> Hope it gets worked out soon.


Yeah for sure... I would drive over there if that's the case.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

They are too worried about mass producing products and are growing at a rapid pace.......AND a byproduct is their customer service is suffering.Great group of guys over there....I've had them do some work for me in the past and was satisfied.But last year ordered a custom rifle, waited 4 months and nothing.Went elsewhere and had it done in 3.5 weeks.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just FYI, I tend to do a lot of the same stuff they do but use better parts. Would love to earn your business if this falls through.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

svo said:


> It's one thing for a business to get behind on orders, but a totally different thing if they dont' answer the phones.
> 
> Hope it gets worked out soon.


I understand busy and growing a business but that kind of issue will put the brakes on a business in short order. If you have to hire a person just to answer the phone then so be it. It beats getting a bad rep. That takes a long time to correct.

Cliff


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I know they are crazy busy one of my distributors is working very hard in assisting them on increasing productivity.

John


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I ordered a complete 300 AAC upper about a week ago and got an email saying. 4-6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just FYI we have an Aero Precision 300 BLK upper in stock


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> Just FYI we have an Aero Precision 300 BLK upper in stock


Is it a complete upper with BCG and charging handle?


----------



## Pablo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Radical Firearms Orders*

Howdy, I have to agree with you guys. Radical is a good group of guys, and makes a great product. The demand has way out paced what they can supply. I waited 2 months for my last order of rifles. I am two months and waiting on this order. I did get a notice that they are have increased dealer price by ~ $30 per rifle. Good news is that they are honoring the price on my back order ----- Glad to hear that since they cashed the check two months ago. I was told by my sales rep that they can currently only produce 400 guns a day! Must be nice to have that many orders. I hope they will use the $30 markup to hire someone for customer service and CNC machines instead of more salesmen. 
The powers that be decided that that I can no longer sell on 2-cool w/o becoming a sponsor. I will contact you guys that are waiting on your radical to come in as soon as I get them.
Meantime ---- KEEP YOU POWDER DRY!
Paul
:texasflag


----------



## Guncrazy (Mar 2, 2016)

Been thinking of getting my next AR from there. After reading this I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*.300 Blk Upper*



mkk said:


> Is it a complete upper with BCG and charging handle?


Sorry for the late reply. The Aero Precision upper does not include the BCG and charging handle. I have BCGs and handles in stock.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Check JoeBobs first. I ordered a Radical 458 from them before the huge price increase and was at my door in 3 days. It was even $20 cheaper on joebobs than radical.



Guncrazy said:


> Been thinking of getting my next AR from there. After reading this I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Big Guy's has one of their ARs in stock. Good looking rifle


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

*longhorn11*

Got a call on Wednesday that the pistol is ready for pickup, 19 weeks of lead time. That was the first time I've spoken on the phone with them. Still waiting on the rifle.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

own 3 off them check with Primary arms there a stocking Dealer


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Ditto on primary arms... They are in Pearland.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I'll Throw my $.02 in*

I have made two custom built purchases from them and both times they were awesome to deal with.

My First was a complete Beowulf with custom paint job and I changed a few parts from the stock configuration. I ended up with a bad barrel, but did not notice it (being a rookie with this caliber and I finally bought and mounted a scope on it.) and they replaced it several (10-12), months later without any problems. They stood behind their lifetime guarantee...

The second was a custom engraved AR for my brother, after the loss of his four year old son. They were able to engrave a photograph of him in the lower, his name, date of birth, and date of death in the handguard, and his "Super C" logo's all over the rifle.

Even though they were extremely busy and shut down during the time I was trying to get this built to surprise my brother, they helped me along the way and kept in contact with email and text's. One of my visits to the shop I was told that they had several hundred new orders each day and they were fighting to keep parts and accessories in stock as well as expand their facility.

Give they a call and keep trying. They made me a very happy customer twice and literally brought my brother to tears with thier work...


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I have had an instance of waiting for a long time on one of my firearms. It was not something that was built in house or off the shelf. I bought an Benelli M4 super 90 sbs that took 1.5 yrs to get to me. Was not in stock anywhere and probably still not. If you are talking suppressors, you never pay for a suppressor if it is not in the case. It takes time for them to make and then time to transfer to the dealer and then you have to wait on your stamp. Made that mistake also, won't make it again. Some gun shops will tell you that the suppressors will ship in a week but have no idea when they will clear atf.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got an update that the tax stamp for the can arrived at the end of April. Still waiting on the .300 BLK rifle. Getting good contact from customer service now.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update: I went in yesterday to pick up my order after I was notified everything was ready.

Picked up the AAC can and the rifle. They could not find my cerakoted pistol anywhere...How do you lose a customers gun?

I asked what happened to the pistol, as I had received a call stating that everything was ready for pickup. They told me the pistol may have accidentally been sold or parted out for urgent builds. I placed this order back in November, I'd say my order is urgent. The tax stamp for the suppressor arrived before BOTH the rifle and pistol were completed. They did say they would put me in the front of the line for a new pistol build, which is another "3 weeks". Not holding my breath. I asked if the pistol would be cerakoted again since I saw a sign in the shop that said they were no longer offering cerakoting services. The employee said they still have the capabilities and that an assistant would perform the work as the main cerakote guy is solid booked. I do not have a good feeling about this.

On the bright side, they did give me a $10 plastic gun case for my troubles. They also offered to ship the pistol once it is completed to an FFL near my house to spare me another 3 hour round trip drive. I'll shell out the $25 transfer fee, I'd rather not step foot in that store again.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't blame you. I'm glad I don't have anything ordered from them. You may have to go legal before this is done. Good luck.

Cliff


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

I ordered a complete ar in 6.5 Grendel from them, and I have been absolutely thrilled with it. Accurate as hell and very well made. I ordered it on their website and picked it up in person 4 weeks later no problems at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

